# Belt axes



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a couple of small hatchets, one for each BOB. Thinking of adding a couple more (one for each vehicle at least). I have been pondering the relative merits of various hatchets/belt axes/tomahawks

Hatchet or tomahawk?
wood or synthetic handle?
Best material for sheath?


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

I like wooden handles because they can be replaced. I also like a poll axe over a spiked hawk, that is an opinion though. The spike is good fora combat situation, but the poll has far greater uses. The last "tomahawk" I bought was a roofers hatchet. It's a bit heavy at 22 oz. but it serves many roles.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got this Viking thing I made.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a roofing hatchet as well as my regular hatchet but found it heavy. 

I am almost afraid to say this but .... Magus show us your Viking thing


----------



## munik (Dec 3, 2012)

Heavy but indestructible.
http://www.estwing.com/ao_campers_axe.php

I have three of the really lightweight Gerbers and have yet to break one yet but I would think anything made of plastic/resin....will break eventually
http://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Camp-Axe-5905.htm


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

For vehicle carry I like the Estwing Campers axe (long handled one). It cuts very well and the head doesn't come loose.
http://www.estwing.com/ao_campers_axe_long_handle.php

For packing I like the Cold Steel Trail Hawk. Cuts good, light weight, and has a hammer poll.

Just my personal preference on both.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

bugoutbob said:


> I have a couple of small hatchets, one for each BOB. Thinking of adding a couple more (one for each vehicle at least). I have been pondering the relative merits of various hatchets/belt axes/tomahawks
> 
> Hatchet or tomahawk?
> wood or synthetic handle?
> Best material for sheath?


I have all 3 sizes of the estwing camp axes, they are indestructable and sharpen and hold an edge well but if you really need an axe these will leave you wishing you had one. They work wel for light stuff but fall far short of a full size axe.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I really like the estwing stuff and have three of the hatchets They are by far the ones I am most experienced woth using as I've been using then since I was a kid. They just don't break ever. But they are heavy and on my BOB I have switched out the estwing for a cold steel trail hawk. I have one of the estwing full size axes too, and am sure it will never break either but that all steel handle really carries the vibration to ya if you are using it alot. But for fenceline clearing and stuff that unbreakable steel handle is nice it won't chew up like a wood one when you get it in the thick and tangle of a fence line. I haven't used them yet but ran across a really god deal several months ago on some lil Marbles no 5 hand axes tiny lil buggers mine are gold plated prety seems they would be perfectly OK for splitting pelvic bones on large game and such not sure about any real work their strange handle mounting leaves me wondering about them. Dunno if I wil ever get much use on em but will likely get on here with the results if I ever do. They are a nice size for a kit or BOB and would be the right size for a actual belt ax if you wanted to try one for that.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I do have a number of full size axes as well, just looking at beefing up my belt axe equipment


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

For BOB use I don't care for knives larger than a Mora or smaller than a machete/kukri. 

If I think chopping will be frequent I choose a 'hawk. I like the Ft. Turner models, and I think OleSarge is on the money with the hammer poll... or at least a flat poll.

If hacking my way through brush is likely, I choose a machete/kukri.

To boot, knife blades longer than 5.5" blade are "illegal" carry around here.


----------

